# Travel sickness tablets



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey Maz  

How are you and wee L doing?  How crazy is this 2nd birthday thing feeling    

Anyway what I am really needing to ask is, we are going on holiday at the start of June  and L will be flying for the first time.  He will be two years and a couple of weeks by then.  So far he hasn't been car sick but has never been on a plane before and I was wondering if it is possible to get travel sickness tablets for someone of his age? and if so can I get them over the counter or does it have to be GP.  I only really want them "just in case".  We are going to France and my French is appaullng so I really don't want to find myself in France with a travel sick toddler and have to try and ask for travel sick tablets in bad French from someone who may not speak good English    I'v had to do it for myself before when needing hayfever tablets and TBH I'm think I was just lucky Igot what I wanted and got the dose right as even the enclosed instructions were in French.  Obviously don't want to end up in that position with L!

Another thing is, I normally take travel sickness tablets when I fly (and in car if not sitting in front) but the tablets I take make me quite sleepy but this time I'm going to have to get off the plane and drive on the wrong side of the road   so going to need every wit I possess about me! I can't remember the active ingredient in the tablets I take and don't have any at the mo to check (they are Boots own) but is there any that wont cause drowsiness. DH is v v reluctant to drive in France but then I really do need my travel sickness tablets  

Hope you and L are doing fine.

Thank you  
Matty xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Matty,

I know when did 2 happen  I'm still in denial    No idea what to do for L's birthday yet and it's less than 3 weeks away  All good with us though, she is such a little chatterbox these days and great fun (when not throwing a strop  ) hope your L doing grand  All getting excited about holiday's I'll bet.

Travel sickness is rotten  You can get bands for the wrists that might be worth a try for L and you if you are looking for something that is non medicinal and wont make you drowsy. Off the top of my head I can't think of any over the counter tablets you can buy that are non drowsy  Similarly you can use meds in LO's but I think most/all of the ones you can buy are licensed for older children and you might need to get a prescription if you need them for L. Will try and remember to have a look at work tomorrow for more detailed info and get back to you soon (sorry can't remember passwords for the websites I need to look at  )

Have left a link to NHS website with some useful info on travel sickness, might be worth a read? 
http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/motion-sickness/Pages/Introduction.aspx

Speak soon 
Maz x

/links


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just found this in parents chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235319.0 

Maz x


----------



## Kiah (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi Maz

Thanks for the link - hadn't noticed it - don't know what they will think when I try to take a bag of charcoal through with my hand luggage though    Some good things to keep in mind though as we had thought about taking a portable DVD player.  

I think my problem is solved, the airport is only about 13 miles to our accommodation so I think instead of getting hire car at airport we will get it at accommodation and just get a taxi to accommodation.  That way I can take my tablets and we will hopefully get there in one piece   

Glad your L is getting along just fine    My L still doesn't really say many words yet   but babbles and throws in what words he does have from the minute he wakes up until the minute he goes to sleep    So funny, this age is just fab although he is also very good at throwing strops!  

Thank you for your help  

Matty xxx


----------

